# Anzugsdrehmoment Race Face Next 3/4 Carbon Riser?



## Mou1992 (7. November 2010)

Hallo, Raceface-Kommune

Ich habe einen Race Face Next 3/4 Lowriser aus Carbon Baujahr 2009 erworben, suche allerdings nun vergeblich in der Installationsanweisung und im Internet passende Anzugsdrehmomente für den Lenker.

Da ich bisher nicht fündig wurde und den Lenker nicht beschädigen möchte, dachte ich ich wende mich mal an ein fachkundiges Forum.
Hilfe ist dringend nötig, denn was bringt mir mein Rad ohne Lenker?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten!


----------



## mr320 (7. November 2010)

6,2 - 7,5 nm.
steht in den Anleitungen zu den Vorbauten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mou1992 (8. November 2010)

Danke, damit wäre das Thema schon vom Tisch

fährt sich gut so mit neuem Lenker...^^


----------

